# pic of my loft inside



## davemakuta (Jul 11, 2008)

just sharing a photo hope you like.....still needs work though


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is just what I wanted to see.

I've been wanting to create a box unit like this, but can't do woodwork, (although my husband has every tool imaginable, I want to do this myself). 

I have just been out and bought a wooden shelf unit and when I saw these shelves in a DIY store, I had a picture in my mind as to how it could be adapted to work.
Yours is exactly what I had in mind, that is so good, amazing, thanks.

I'm off to a sawmill tomorrow to get some wood to make the partitions. I feel inspired now. 

Janet

ps. I've got one little brown bird that is the image of the one you have sitting in the middle box !

pps. What size are the actual boxes inside?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

nice loft the birds seem to be injoying it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How nice to get a sneak peak inside your loft.

It looks like your birds are quite happy.

Did any of them take up residence in the bottom cubbies or was there plenty of extra cubbies to go around so no one ended up on the bottom? I was just wondering as my birds like it sitting up at the top.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks nice! Great Job! I m going to build on to my loft this weekend. Cant wait...woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

looks nice and open without any crowding so its all good


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks great! Now go get the birds something to build their nests with! They just love to arrange twigs and such. Gives them something to do with thier time.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*nest boxe's*

First off, I think you have done a great job!I hear the passion in your word's and that is encouraging to say the least.Secondly which part of the west midlands are you from?

I've been wanting to create a box unit like this, but can't do woodwork, (although my husband has every tool imaginable, I want to do this myself). 

I have just been out and bought a wooden shelf unit and when I saw these shelves in a DIY store, I had a picture in my mind as to how it could be adapted to work.
Yours is exactly what I had in mind, that is so good, amazing, thanks.

I'm off to a sawmill tomorrow to get some wood to make the partitions. I feel inspired now. 

Janet

ps. I've got one little brown bird that is the image of the one you have sitting in the middle box !

pps. What size are the actual boxes inside?[/QUOTE]


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW I like your loft, and beautiful birds!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Brummie said:


> Secondly which part of the west midlands are you from?


[/QUOTE]

Hi Brummie,

I'm from Little Aston, Sutton Coldfield. I guess you originate from Birmingham with your name !!!! 

Janet


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*West Midlands*

Hey Janet.
How are You? Birmingham it is!
I was back home this last September and could'nt believe the wood pigeon population. The only commons I saw were in Saint Martins. Did they carry out some kind of erradication program? Good fortune with the bird's...Best hobby in the world. Carl.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Brummie !*



Brummie said:


> Hey Janet.
> How are You? Birmingham it is!
> I was back home this last September and could'nt believe the wood pigeon population. The only commons I saw were in Saint Martins. Did they carry out some kind of erradication program?


Well what made you desert the sinking ship, I see you still call it 'home' !!??

As far as the ferals go, I'd not heard of any eradication but they've been busy erecting netting and spikes all around the city area and a lot of regulars I used to see aren't there any more, so who knows. St Martins does have that greener part. You need to visit Walsall, to see the masses of pigeons you used to see in Brum !! Possibly due to the Black Country being a popular 'pigeon fancier' area.

Good to 'meet' you anyway,

Janet


----------



## davemakuta (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone! There isn't really any boxes there...I put shelving units up horzontal (4' wide) which slide out for cleaning. Then vertical units to divide the nest areas, (12"deep) I used 2pcs each of 6" wide x 3/4"thick wood which also slide out so they can have 2 nest areas as a "walk-through" sorry can't be seen in pic, I'll try to post some more pics


----------



## davemakuta (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Fbirdy82, 
my birds have never fought over the bottom ones....its the upper ones the seem to fancy....but my male satinette rules the upper level. lol


----------

